# Tracker Boat Opinions



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I am going to be looking at buying a new boat in the next few months and really considering a Tracker. The model I am looking at is the Grizzly 1648 MVX SC.

I know there are several folks here that have Tracker boats and would like to get ya'lls opinion of them.

So bring em on Good or Bad, I trust my 2cool fellows to tell straight.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I like my 1648 so much that after I sold it went back and purchase a 18' footer. Solid all weld heavy guage aluminum. Semi V shape bottom. Very little drag when you are using the I pilot. Especially below the dam when release are high. Prefect boat for rivers,dams,and lakes on calm or semi calm days. Shouldn't be fishing when it's rough any way. Don't have to worry about the elements eating away your boat. Aluminum is impervious to the elements. Got a 50 HP four stroke Tohatsu and that sucker can go all day on 6 gallons of gas.Very low maintenance boat. I've got for two years already and haven't had any issues. Hull is warranty for two years or five I forgot. Over all good boat. Nothing bad to say about this boat. Only thing about all aluminum boats is cracks. Know your limit's don't pound it to death on rough days and boat will not developed cracks.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Bruce, I also love aluminum boats and currently run a 14' flat bottom all weld and used to own an 18' Polar craft.

As my old 1987 Evinrude has given up the ghost I am wanting to go up in size a bit and the Tracker products seem like a good deal.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had the 1648 Grizzly with the blind duck camo, livewell, side console, liner and rod/gun box. It was powered by a 40 Merc and had power tilt and trim. Top end was around 30 mph.

I loved that boat and feel it was bullet proof. You could hit stumps, bump against rocks, etc. I sold it to upgrade to a 22' fiberglass CC boat so I could fish the main lake(LL).

I added a tach, plumbed the live well to pull water from the outside and added a bilge pump.

My suggestions for you is don't go with the 40HP Merc; it is a little too small and struggled with two guys, let alone three. I would put a 60HP minimum and even larger if you can. The inner liner was nice, as was the side console. If I had to do it again, I would go with the center console instead of the side console. This was based on fishing LL where it is better to sit high/stand to look for stumps instead of sitting low.

The boat does pound in rough water and can't handle much rough stuff. Maintenance cost me $150/yr for lower unit oil and $300 when I did the water pump. It was very cheap to run.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I never had one. But....I've heard people talk bad on them. Maybe not so much the boat itself but the rigging and the service from the Tracker/Bass Pro shops. 
If I were you I would look around a bit before you jump in. Maybe go by Northshore Marine on Uvalde Rd. in Houston, or hit some of those dealers on College St. (US 90) in Beaumont. One of those Beaumont dealers handles Tohatsu. 
You might end up right back at Tracker.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Talk to GaryI, he runs the rivets outta his and it seems to hold up well !!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GT11 said:


> I had the 1648 Grizzly with the blind duck camo, livewell, side console, liner and rod/gun box. It was powered by a 40 Merc and had power tilt and trim. Top end was around 30 mph.
> 
> I loved that boat and feel it was bullet proof. You could hit stumps, bump against rocks, etc. I sold it to upgrade to a 22' fiberglass CC boat so I could fish the main lake(LL).
> 
> ...


X2 on the motor. I have a 50 HP but would of love to put a 60hp or larger if I had to do it all over again. Just make sure the boat you are buying has that extra pontoon piece looking thing they weld on each the left and right side of the stern. That extra pontoon looking thing allow you to go with a bigger motor and your stern don't sink too low into the water.
My 18' was rated for a 30hp I put in a 50hp. Gear,live well full of water and a couple of your buddy's and the boat goes very slow. You gonna wish you had more power.
But that's my recommendation on a 18 footer. A 16 footer with an over size motor might look to be a little over kill. Recommend a 18' or longer so you can have that big motor.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just another note, I wouldn't buy it from BP. The wanted $10k for the boat and I bought it from a new Tracker dealer in MS for $7200. BP was a joke with the rigging and extra charges.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the good info that's just what I was looking for.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

I bought the same boat, cc would have been better, and went with the bigger motor. It was a great rig until you had to run in rough water. Living on the lake now we traded it in for a mako pro skiff cc, much smoother ride and I can still get under low bridges and into shallow water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

No one boat can do it all. But I have had a world of fun in aluminum jon type boats in my life, and plan to own one forever.


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

I've owned a 1754 SC for 3 yrs now. I bought mine with the 60hp efi motor.
My recommendation is to make sure you know what you are going to use the boat for in the next 5 yrs. Meaning will you outgrow this boat. You will.
Get the most HP allowed on the hull. You will not regret it.
I agree with the previous suggestion about the sponsons. They are a nice option even though you might have to upgrade to the duck boat version to get them from BP. That's not a good trade off.
Find yourself a Tracker dealer, BP is a rip off.
FYI, I just converted mine to a center console. Not being able to see what was in the water in front of me was dangerous. I don't think you can get a center console from Tracker these days on anything under 18'.
Last suggestion. Look around at all brands. There are some really nice boats out there for about the same money.
Rob



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a 20' Alumaweld CC ,tunnel hull with sponsons and LOVE the extra room.It has a 115 hp. Had a 16. with side concole before. I agress gowth the most HP you can go with. Easy to clean. Every alumnium boat I have owned was a rough rige in any kind of choppy water. Try to go ride in a few different boats. I will be around the lake the week of the July 4 to 9 and I can take you for a ride.
:texasflag


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

My G-3 Gatortough 1860 DLX CC has 50hp Yamaha 4 stroke. Pods float higher. Rides better than most similar designs.

Had Griz bigger jon boat and got factory buy back. Ordered with floor separate. Planned to run wires, cables, etc. and then attach floor. Floor absolutely would not fit. Factory told me to cut and trim myself. I balked, and brought all back to dealer for refund . . . after a maddening fury of words and threats in both directions. Moral of story, buy Griz assembled and depend on factory for nothing.

AND BTW, G3 will not talk to its owners. Insist you go thru dealer, even for replacement part dealer says does not exist. (It's on my boat and pictured in the G3 literature for year of my boat). Also had to Google search internet for wiring diagram (which colors of wired controlled what). G3 and dealer would not supply. Said I'd have to have dealer service the electrical.

Some good news . . . Crestliner was different. They regarded owners as human beings.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I researched boats quite a bit before buying my Tracker Pro Guide V175 last year. I have been very happy with my boat and it has fit my needs on LL well, but everyone's needs are different and it is a very personal decision. My only complaint about the boat is that some of the compartments are not water tight in a heavy rain. I have had no other problems. Mercury four stroke has been great. I purchased the extended warranty for 8 years. 

I had planned to buy it from BPS in Katy, but it was the same price to buy it from Quality Marine in Onalaska and I am glad that I did. They took me out in my boat on the lake after my purchase and showed me the ropes. They have provided good follow up service and have answered all of my questions.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Some good folks at Quality marine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

*loved mine*

I had a tournament v-18 for a couple of years. It had the Mercury 90 2stroke. The deep V ate up any medium/heavy bay chop pretty good. I never had any problems with the aluminum or any type of corrosion.

It was easy to launch and very economical to run. I wish I still had the boat.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

From what I hear they have a bad reputation. Welds cracking for one thing. Here is a link of people with problems.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/boats/

I would suggest a SeaArk. http://seaarkboats.com/ They use .125 aluminum instead of the .08 and .100 and give a lifetime warranty on the hull. If you hit something and knock a hole in the boat they repair it or replace it. 
http://seaarkboats.com/whats_new/view/222


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!!!!! 

If I pull the trigger (right know I am certain I will, its just a matter of how soon) this will be my first new boat. I have owned several boats from 14' flat bottoms to a 24' offshore walk around cuddy cabin, but they have all been used boats.

I am really really looking forward to a new boat.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I run 2001 17x54 Tracker Grizzly jon with a 2002 Mer 50 ELPTO. That's a till steer, long shaft, with power trim and electric start. Also have a Atlas Micro hydraulic jackplate. Hull is all welded with no tunnel. Ive been running this boat since 2008 and I abuse it. It sees the most of its abuse during duck season as I hunt every weekend. I have cracked some welds on it a couple times, but in the boats defense.... I'm pretty hard on it. The boat is lightweight and will float loaded in less than knee deep water. Downside of being so lightweight is that it catches the wind easily and can make it hard to stay on target if you are fishing a brushpile/hump/channel. Also makes for a pretty rough ride when its choppy. Other than that, I have fished and hunted this boat in salt and fresh water, it handles well, it has help up to the abuse I have put it through. For the price I wouldn't hesitate to get another on. Bought new, they come with one of the best warranties around. If you can get the .125 welded hull.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*boat*

I run a 20' xpress with a 90 yam....if I had it to do all over again ...same motor but with a sea ark.......cc is a must ... gives you better ride when you are by yourself...I don't like riding sideways...lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Saved and rustyhook1973 have it right.
If you want the best manufactured metal boat a cc sea ark is where it's at.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

rustyhook1973 said:


> I run a 20' xpress with a 90 yam....if I had it to do all over again ...same motor but with a sea ark.......cc is a must ... gives you better ride when you are by yourself...I don't like riding sideways...lol


I looked close at Seaark and xpress boats. I finally settled on a 22' CC Excel boat. Almost a spitting image of the Xpress (bay boat). Close inspection revealed significant differences that sold me. Not the least of which is _dry _storage. All three offer .125" aluminum and are made in Arkansas. (Is there an aluminum boat that isn't?). Seaark has a great reputation, but I didn't see anything that set it apart and many of their models are .100" hulls.

I am impressed with the etech 150 (the boat is rated for up to 200), it runs 50+ mph comfortably in smooth water, with a fair chop on the lake I can go about 30 without getting "beat to death". Its a 17* deadrise but the boat just isn't heavy enough to take full advantage of the V in rough water.

I came out of a Pathfinder into this "jon boat" and it fits the bill well for my use on LL and the creeks around it. I wouldn't dare suggest any make, but I will suggest; the more_ (and closer)_ you look, the happier you'll be with your decision.

Good luck, have fun, enjoy!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The lack of storage on the Seaark is disappointing. But they are excellent boats.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Beaux said:


> The lack of storage on the Seaark is disappointing. But they are excellent boats.


Actually there is no lack of storage, just lack of wanting to pay for it as everything is an upgrade or addition including the floor.

I have been looking at an 1872MV and got a price of 5100 for the hull and nothing else. If I want a floor it is 6100 and if I want other stuff it is more.

The 1660MV was quoted at 3800 no floor and 4600 with floor.

You can get all the storage you need, but it is extra.

On Monday in speaking with one of the dealers I was told that SeaArk is being sold to Correct Craft. Nothing is suppose to change except who sets in the top seat.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a nice one for sale in the classifieds...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1969058


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a tracker grizzly 1754 all weld with a 30hp efi mercury. Have had it for 2 years and I love it! Still cranks up right away, moves awesome, and they have a good warranty.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Garzas23 said:


> I have a tracker grizzly 1754 all weld with a 30hp efi mercury. Have had it for 2 years and I love it! Still cranks up right away, moves awesome, and they have a good warranty.


And with that mid range HP...It will last many trouble free years...Its that Pounding across ruff water with Lots of HP is what does the damage..IMO


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

Beaux said:


> The lack of storage on the Seaark is disappointing. But they are excellent boats.


Really? I had to hunt for stuff to fill the spaces on my Seaark 1872 CC. I got the storage bow step, Added a bow hatch for an anchor, lid for the transom area, and had Fin-Addict in NC build a door for the front of my console. I also put in a compartment that holds 2 3700 Plano boxes under the rear deck and on each side of the leaning post.

On the Tracker.. it's an entry level boat with an entry level price, that is if you buy it with the motor that's advertised and that will leave you severely underpowered. Also plan on fixing BP's rigging job. If you don't use it too hard it will probably last several years. It's not a rough water boat, which can also include many lakes when the wind picks up.
There are a lot better quality aluminum boats out there for not much more money. After reading these reviews and you still ar considering one, buy from a dealer, not BPS.


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

saved said:


> Actually there is no lack of storage, just lack of wanting to pay for it as everything is an upgrade or addition including the floor.
> 
> I have been looking at an 1872MV and got a price of 5100 for the hull and nothing else. If I want a floor it is 6100 and if I want other stuff it is more.
> 
> ...


Yes, everything on a Seaark is extra, but the result is literally a one-off built the way you want it with none of the unwanted options you have to settle for when buying off the lot. Seaarks are expensive, but I toured the factory before buying mine and paid particular attention to the way it was built when rigging my electrical and electronics and the quality is there. Any of their .125" boats is going to be a beast.
And yes, Seaark has been purchased by Correct Craft. They promise no change in quality, but it remains to be seen what the bean counters have to say about that. usually a buy-out only benefits the investors.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I just put an order in for the 1872 MV SeaArk. Supposedly it is 8 to 10 weeks out as they are backed up. 
This will be my last boat.


----------

